# How much water does a waterskin hold?



## A2Z (Jul 28, 2004)

This information is conspicuously absent from the PHB. Normally I don't suppose it would matter that much but at the moment I'm running a Dark Sun game and it's suddenly become more important.

So far I've worked out that one waterskin will hold about a quart of liquid. This seems to work with the 4lbs weight given in the PHB but I'm interested in what others think.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 28, 2004)

1 days worth.


----------



## Therek (Jul 28, 2004)

It would be 2 quarts.  As water is about 8 pounds to a gallon.


----------



## Len (Jul 28, 2004)

Therek said:
			
		

> It would be 2 quarts.  As water is about 8 pounds to a gallon.



Yep, and that approximately matches real waterskins.


----------



## Spatula (Jul 28, 2004)

In 2E Dark Sun it was assumed that waterskins held 1 gallon, which is a day's worth if your character is active during the daytime, and is probably the most convenient size in a Dark Sun campaign.


----------



## RigaMortus (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think the PHB has a lot of measurements.  Like how big a backpack or sack is (how much can they hold)?  How much weight can they support?  Stuff like that...


----------



## BSF (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes, 3.0 slacked in the detail department for those things.  The 4lb weight in the PHB would imply a 1/2 gallon.  Changing to 1 gallon and keeping track of "days of water" would probably make the bookkeeping much easier.


----------

